# Grand Central Station, New York City ?????????



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Now, here's a possibly ridiculous question. Does Amtrak stop at Grand Central Station? Directions to The New York Botanical Garden states that you should take Metro North from Grand Central to the Botanical Garden. The Amtrak site only gives Penn Station as a stop. What gives?


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Amtrak only goes into Penn Station.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This may help,

http://www.nybg.org/visit/directions.php

Hope you like eggliners

Thats what was mostly running last year.

A big dissappointment to me but the show was still very cool.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Dan, you can take the subway from Penn Central to Grand Central and then take the Metro North to the Botanical Gardens. We went thru the train show several years ago. If you have never been in Grand Central, the only thing you can say once you enter the concourse is wow! 
Ron


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

It's actually called Grand Central Terminal. Grand Central Station is in Chicago.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Whats a real shame is that they destroyed one of the most Beautiful train stations in the world, Pennsylvania Station (the one that made Grand central look not so grand), to erect that eyesore called madison square garden.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It was the destruction of Penn station that really led to the modern preservation movement! 
before that, most people just accepted the destruction of historic buildings as "progress" and something that just had to be accepted.. 
but Penn station was really too much to accept..people were outraged that something so wonderful could be razed for something so bland and boring.. 
this was "progress" of the worst kind.. 
We owe the existance of many historic buildings today to Penn station..perhaps she didnt die in vain.. 

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

you should take Metro North from Grand Central to the Botanical Garden. The Amtrak site only gives Penn Station as a stop. What gives? 
Dan, 
Real simple. "Metro North" is NOT Amtrak! It's the commuter rail serving the northern suburbs and Conn out of Grand Central.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. As things turn out we have altered our plans and will not visit the Botanical gardens, just yet. Believe it or not, I have only been to new York City once. My wife and I spent a weekend in November after
9-11. Otherwise my contact with the city has been just passing through. The public transportation seems daunting, and not something to tackle without professional help in the form of a local. 

I feel the pain every time the subject of Penn Station comes up. I was involved with historic restorations for the better part of my career, and came to sincerely believe in it. It's a wonder that most of the historic houses and public structures built over the early part of our history survived the "If it's old tear it down" mentality. Penn Station was only about fifty years old when it was torn down. A criminal act. Visit Europe some day and stroll through some of the villages. We stayed in a house that is five hundred years old a few years ago in Italy. Not to mention all that was built by the Romans, including the Pantheon, still in use at almost two thousand years of age!! And it's not just the Romans but all over Europe fine examples of thousand year old buildings still house people. 

We really need to change the mindset of a throw away society. Which opens up a whole new subject, much to frustrating to go into now.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

Having grown up just outside of The City, the public transport at first appears to be difficult, but it is really pretty easy. There are subway maps in all the stations. From Penn Station, depending on the time of day and my time, I like to stroll from Penn Station to Grand Central Terminal. But the subway is pretty easy, too. Just take the 4, 5 or 6 train up to Times Square, where you change to the TS Shuttle to GCT. NYCTA has gone to the Metro Card which you purchase with your cash or credit card. Then, as you enter, you just swipe the card and walk through. 

The cleaning of the inside of GCT has turned that place in to a cathedral of train travel. In much the same way that a visit to the Hearst Castle leaves one with a feeling of how insignificant they are, the main concourse always leaves me a bit awestruck. I still remember my first trip to GCT when I was 8 and we had moved to CT from GA. The dull din and the sheer volume of people and trains blew me away. One of my 'bucket list' items is to charter a private rail car for a trip from GCT to who cares!!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

I couldn't agree more with you sentiments. There are some things, including steam locomotives, that are definitely worth saving.

One such thing is The John Street Roundhouse, in downtown Toronto. When they wanted to build a convention center on part of the site, the roundhouse was dismantled, piece by piece, a giant hole was dug, the convention center facilities were built in the hole, and the roundhouse was painstakingly rebuilt. It is now the home of the Steam Whistle Brewery, which you can tour. Three cheers for the Canadians!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Street_Roundhouse


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Grand Central Station is in Chicago. 

Is this different from the Chicago station used by Amtrak these days? As many times as I've enjoyed changing trains there, I never heard it referred to as anything but Union Station. 

And then there's Central Terminal in Buffalo. It's still standing and occasionally opened for "save Central Terminal" fundraisers, etc. Not as huge as its big city sister, but also beautiful and impressive.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

When riding the subway in NYC, be sure to have a Streetwise Manhattan laminated map. With this, a novice can ride the lines and know exactly what trains stop where, and they can be confusing to even native New Yorkers. You can get them in the big bookstores or on line. Makes it so easy even a caveman can do it.

My absolute favorite map series for big cities worldwide.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, Union Station is still in use by Amtrak. Grand Central Station was operated by Wisconsin Central, I'm not sure if the building is still standing.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Union Station is still in use by Amtrak. Grand Central Station was operated by Wisconsin Central 
I'm pretty sure the current Amtrak station was built in the base of a new building, and all the old stations are gone.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Metro North is the commuter line that runs out of Grand Central to places like my old home town of Waterbury. Sometimes they run their own colors...



And sometimes they pretend to be the old New Haven Railroad, even sporting those magnificent McGinnis colors...




As the FL-9s get old and are replaced with the Genesis, they sometimes still sport the McGinnis logo... 




As with the old FL-9s, the new Genesis locomotives are fitted with a third rail pick-up, so they can shut down their diesels and comply with New York City pollution ordinances.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Those were some great clips, particularly the first one. Don't get to see THOSE running very often ! Posted By steamtom1 on 30 Dec 2010 09:35 AM 
Metro North is the commuter line that runs out of Grand Central to places like my old home town of Waterbury. Sometimes they run their own colors...


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 30 Dec 2010 09:08 AM 
Union Station is still in use by Amtrak. Grand Central Station was operated by Wisconsin Central 
I'm pretty sure the current Amtrak station was built in the base of a new building, and all the old stations are gone. 
http://www.chicagounionstation.com/index.html


----------

